# Venison Backstrap Philly Sandwich



## mossymo (Jan 11, 2014)

So we have this left over venison backstrap...













IMG_0355.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jan 11, 2014






-----

Sautéed green peppers and onions seasoned with Tatonka Dust.













IMG_0357.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jan 11, 2014






-----

Italian loaf buttered and seasoned with Butter Blast seasoning, oak smoked Tatonka Dusted venison backstrap, sautéed green peppers and onions, with Swiss/provolone cheese. After the picture was taken a layer of cheese was put over the the backstrap also and then placed in the oven till the cheese was melting.













IMG_0359.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jan 11, 2014






-----

Venison Backstrap Philly Sandwich and Potato Grillers.













IMG_0362.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jan 11, 2014






-----












IMG_0361.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jan 11, 2014







Thanks for looking!


----------



## mbogo (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks awesome, but I have to ask, How is it possible to have leftover backstrap???  :)


----------



## olmy (Jan 11, 2014)

You had me at venison!


----------

